# Cancelling Ryanair flight



## MichaelL (17 Oct 2005)

Unfortunately I have to cancel a flight to Reus with Ryanair. The refundable taxes due to me are less than the €20 fee which Ryanair charge to process this refund.

I was just wondering if there was any point in ringing them to formally cancel the reservation, since the line costs 33c per minute.

Is there any reason that I would need to formally cancel my booking, or will I just "no show"


----------



## bond-007 (17 Oct 2005)

No point doing anything. They will simply resell your seat on the day of your flight.


----------



## potnoodler (19 Oct 2005)

unlikely they resell it only to the poor heads who've missed the last one but they always have a seat free or two as cheaper to book return than single, missed departure fee, no i wouldnt call them


----------



## Guest127 (20 Oct 2005)

agree with Pot. Needed a flight back from Brussels few months ago for my daughter who was interrailing around Europe but went to the wrong airport for return flight home. Cheaper to buy a return from dublin to Charloi and she only used the return leg to get back. Didnt seem to bother them that she didnt fly out with them earlier that morning, which I though would be  the sticking point.


----------



## bond-007 (20 Oct 2005)

There was a time that an airline would cancel a return ticket if it was used in such a manner. BA and Aer Lingus were well known for this tactic. Not sure if it still goes on?


----------



## Guest127 (21 Oct 2005)

yep BOND. Though they might be sticky but in fact ( stereotypying teeenagers) not alone did she go to the wrong City to make her return trip but when when went to Brussels she even went to the wrong airport. noticed that there didn't appear to be any Ryanair desk so asked AE desk where the ryanair desk was and was ( in all fairness) informed that she was at the wrong airport. turns out another couple made the same mistake so the three of them hired a taxi and hotfooted it to charloi but the desk was closing. The Ryanair desk said it was too late to check luggage and jus tto 'run' as fast as you can to the boarding gate . Got there lugging backpack etc and was ushered unto tarmac with said backpack and told to run like mad for plane. on boarding was told to stow it anywhere and get a seat quickly as they were already moving! Needless to say she  loves  ryanair! maybe only a backpacker would get away with it.


----------

